# Need to find a cute cheap nano tank.



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Current usa makes a 1.25g tank. I think its 7x7x8 it has a black top and bottom rim that can be removed. 

I think they call it a betta cube.


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

I just found it and wow it is small. It is called a betta cube. I do need a low wpg light and top, a heater, and a filter. Any that might be around that 2.5?


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

It'll be my first nano and I'm a little afraid that could be too small. But I'll try a 2.5... Or 3.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Not for cheap. Lol. Try green leaf maybe.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I love this tank
http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3730+15493&pcatid=15493


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

and search ebay for "Finnex 4 Gallon Nano DELUXE Aquarium " Not "cheap" but worth it.


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

Their smallest is 7 gal. This is the smallest I've found is the ADA Mini S at 3.5 gallons:
http://www.adgshop.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=102-864&Show=TechSpecs
Maybe this is good for me, then I can buy a separate filter and heater. 

How about this one: http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=afa_product_info&cPath=25_29&products_id=277
What do you all think of this one? Maybe has more potential for aquascaping. I'm up for a challenge, but could I fit on a heater and a small filter?


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

http://www.finnex.net/index.php?pag...n=com_virtuemart&Itemid=61&vmcchk=1&Itemid=61 This one looks pretty cool too, not exactly cheap, but pretty awesome. Most of these complete sets that come with filter and light are around $50, not including shipping.


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

over_stocked said:


> and search ebay for "Finnex 4 Gallon Nano DELUXE Aquarium " Not "cheap" but worth it.


Ah, you ninja'd me, lol.


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

I am not getting C02 right now, so the foster and smith one might not work for me.


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

I want to get CO2.... Maybe I should continue thinking about it. I was going to go and get CO2 for my 55 gallon.. I had an issue where I wasn't able to set it up. I still have it, but I don't have room for it right now in my house to set it up.


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

http://www.adgshop.com/System_74_YA_ver_2_p/101-002.htm What do you all think about this?


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

Ooh I'm liking that finnex one. Is there any reason why it's so cheap?...


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

I wouldn't get that tiny CO2 cartridge system, I would just do DIY for a nano. I don't think the Finnex is that cheap, but Finnex makes great products, many forum members here have their 4 gallon that just comes with the HOB and light, however, if the Deluxe+ isn't too expensive for you, I would def go for that, the canister is worth it.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Just be careful not to stock jumpers in these, since most of 'em are topless.

I'm partial to the finnex ones, myself, I want to get one one of these days.


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

Wouldn't I need to get CO2 with a light this bright? It's 6.5 watts per gallon! 26 watts over a 4 gallon tank. And would I use low or high light plants with this tank with or without the CO2?? Thank you!


----------



## -kenny- (Mar 25, 2009)

The Do!aqua tanks are a bit cheaper. 
http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=afa_product&cPath=65_70&page=1


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

-kenny- said:


> The Do!aqua tanks are a bit cheaper.
> http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=afa_product&cPath=65_70&page=1


Yes, the tanks themselves are cheaper, but the Finnex comes with a light and a filter.


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

Clare12345 said:


> Wouldn't I need to get CO2 with a light this bright? It's 6.5 watts per gallon! 26 watts over a 4 gallon tank. And would I use low or high light plants with this tank with or without the CO2?? Thank you!


Use DIY co2, don't use that expensive one, I'm actually not sure what type of plants you should use, hopefully someone else can answer that for you.


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

I don't trust DIY CO2 (I'm pretty busy). And the expensive ones are too expensive after all... No CO2 for me! That means that I can't use the finnex Pico with the high light, right?
<---Confused


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

Clare12345 said:


> I don't trust DIY CO2 (I'm pretty busy). And the expensive ones are too expensive after all... No CO2 for me! That means that I can't use the finnex Pico with the high light, right?
> <---Confused


No, you can still use that Finnex, you don't need CO2, if you really wanted though, you could use Excel, but again, you don't really need it, I think it's fine with that light without CO2.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

so to add to this thread, i just ordered 3 4g pico tanks for a new display i am working on 

great prices on just the tank!!!


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Clare12345 said:


> I don't trust DIY CO2 (I'm pretty busy). And the expensive ones are too expensive after all... No CO2 for me! That means that I can't use the finnex Pico with the high light, right?
> <---Confused


i have not had any problems with my DIY co2 on the 5.5 gal tank. another thing you can do if you think it is too much light is to get some floating plants to diffuse the light. Red Root floaters are GREAT.


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

F22 I made a plan to come up there today for the first time earlier today! 

Noahma, what are red root floaters?

I'm also worried I just won't find I have time for the DIY CO2 or it will be messy.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

lol it won't be messy..
wait you did come by or you are gonna?!
lol


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

We are going to. As soon as my daughter wakes up.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Clare12345 said:


> F22 I made a plan to come up there today for the first time earlier today!
> 
> Noahma, what are red root floaters?
> 
> I'm also worried I just won't find I have time for the DIY CO2 or it will be messy.


Not messy at all, just takes some glancing at every week to make sure it is still producing enough. I replace mine every three weeks to a month.

The red root floater is a great little floating plant. in the right light it looks like the stuff in this post. It also under high enough light gets very deep red roots under the water.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plants/81792-red-root-floater-flowering.html


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks for the idea. I love red against green. Anyway, I just found this post, and it says someone is dosing only small amounts of excel and fertilizers and their high light plants are growing extremely well. Is this a good idea on a nano tank? Or will I have algae to worry about?


OKOK I think I'm realizing I need CO2 to have high lights. It's no different in a nano tank.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

ooh ok. I'm here all night


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

She actually wokes up every so often and says Mommy! I want to go to the pet store! And fell right back asleep.  We'll be the 3 year old blond girl with the probably too young-looking mom


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

lol great description!


----------



## Navigarden (Jun 25, 2010)

try the Mr. aqua 3 gallon I really like the dimensions and the price is really great for a rimless!


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Or, you can get the 1.5G one at like wal-mart. It's cheap, and it comes with the filter and an LED light.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I have seen to many of those with goldies  I am not impressed with those tank nikki :/


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm seriously considering the Finnex Pico 4 gallon with DIY CO2. Has anyone used these/ have pics of one in use?
Thanks!


----------



## |GTO| (Oct 9, 2006)

Just did a replant and swapped out a zoomed 501 for a eheim 2211. This is a finnex 4 gallon. I dose only excel and ferts occasionally.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

I have a Finnex 4 gal pico as well (link to diary in my signature). I highly recommend it. The light that comes with it will allow you to grow any plant you want. The new version of the tank comes with a pretty good canister filter instead of the weak HOB that came with mine (I've also swapped it out for a Eheim 2211).


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

I made my 4.5 gallon out of a busted 10 gallon I got for free and about 50 cents worth of silicone.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Clare12345 said:


> I'm seriously considering the Finnex Pico 4 gallon with DIY CO2. Has anyone used these/ have pics of one in use?
> Thanks!


Like the others have said, the Finnex is a great tank/kit. There are some very good looking scapes in these tanks if you want to get some ideas of what can be done.


----------



## spartanfish (Sep 9, 2009)

I saw a 5 gallon long tank at a regular pet store once that I thought was cool, i think it was under 10 bucks, looked like this: http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/lofiversion/index.php/t157181.html
I want to say it was at a Petco or maybe a Pet Supplies Plus.


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

spartanfish said:


> I saw a 5 gallon long tank at a regular pet store once that I thought was cool, i think it was under 10 bucks, looked like this: http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/lofiversion/index.php/t157181.html
> I want to say it was at a Petco or maybe a Pet Supplies Plus.



those 5g long tanks are really coolroud:


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

Those are cool! I think the 4 gallon Finnex ones will fit on my kitchen counter a little better though . I'm going to order one this week!


----------



## FooDog (Jun 28, 2010)

Clare12345 said:


> Those are cool! I think the 4 gallon Finnex ones will fit on my kitchen counter a little better though . I'm going to order one this week!


Use Code "FREESHIP" to get free shipping on that pico tank. I think it still works ...I used it 3 weeks ago. Goodluck


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

The Finnex 4gal came in the mail this weekend! To start setting it up... 
I have a basement apartment and it gets pretty freezing in the winter, and can also get really hot with the windows open in the summer. So I'm not sure exactly how I'd regulate the temperature on this one. Any suggestions?


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

a heater, the fish tank kind 

+ it is open top, it is easier to control. if it stills gets too hot, get a fan


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

Okay. I only heard of people using the mini heaters in the nano tanks. I've only seen the ones you can't control the temperature on. That's why I was wondering if there was something I needed to know with this nano tank!


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

If you don't mind having the heater in the tank, then I recommend a 25W Marineland Stealth Pro. I have a 50W one in my Fluval Edge and it's barely noticeable (especially if you cover it with plants).

The good thing about mini heaters is that you can sometimes tuck them into the HOB filter and have it out of sight. The main problem with them is as you stated, the temperature is preset so you have no control over it.


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

What are you planning to put in it?


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

I have the list of what I'm putting in it here: My New nano Tank thread. 
I am making a new thread to make it more straight forward.


----------

